# nouvel apple tv et dossier movie



## pftlyon (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

 le nouvel appne tv est t-il capable de lire et voir uniquement les films contenus dans itunes ou peut t-il egalement voir et lire ceux du dossier movie dans le finder (fichiers avi...)?

merci


----------



## mOOnSlide (6 Octobre 2010)

Salut apparemment la nouvelle Apple TV ne va chercher les vidéos que via Itunes, dans le repertoire "movies" d'Itune....
Mais je ne veux pas en mettre ma main au feu !


----------



## vhk (6 Octobre 2010)

c'est bien cela. Il faut que tes films soit au format adapté, pour être dans iTunes, puis lus sur l'appleTV.

Utilises iFlicks ou Handbrake.


----------



## kangaroos (6 Octobre 2010)

Je confirme, elle lis tout le contenu d'itunes (films, séries, musiques, podcasts)

En fait elle y accède de la même manière que le partage de bibliothèque lorsqu'on a 2 machines avec 2 itunes.

Mais oui, il faut absolument que la chose à lire soit contenu dans ta bibliothèque itunes.


----------

